# Where do I start to learn about drawing CC1 and cc 11 in my DAW?



## b_elliott (Apr 3, 2021)

First of all I am trying to learn how to use my string libraries in a manner that AK Dern demonstrates in her recent LOTR video.

I could not figure out how to replicate the curves shown (screenshot below) inside Reaper. Also I did not know where to locate the proper video tutorial(s) to begin learning about creating cc envelopes in the midi editor. It is likely a rock bottom basic action. I simply need a clue what I should start with. 

I tried looking thru the 100 or so Reaper videos but couldn't begin to guess what the action is called that enables me to produce CC1, CC 11 lanes. 

Can someone help point out which training video(s) I should begin with. 

At the bottom of this screenshot below, it shows 3 envelope lanes: Velocity, CC 1, CC 11.

Please help this newb!


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 3, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> First of all I am trying to learn how to use my string libraries in a manner that AK Dern demonstrates in her recent LOTR video.
> 
> I could not figure out how to replicate the curves shown (screenshot below) inside Reaper. Also I did not know where to locate the proper video tutorial(s) to begin learning about creating cc envelopes in the midi editor. It is likely a rock bottom basic action. I simply need a clue what I should start with.
> 
> ...


I don't have reaper but I assume it's done the same way as any other DAW. Open your MIDI part in the piano roll, and at the bottom left there's probably a button that lets you add additional automation lanes






Random youtube video I found and I think that's a plus button that I circled in red? Little bit hard to see. Sorry if I'm wrong about all this


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks Getsumen. You are in the right area: I do know how to access the various cc lanes inside my midi editor. I also know I can hold down the Control key (Windows) to get a drawing pencil. However, what I attempt to draw in my midi editor does not look as neat/curvy as the Dern screenshot. 

I guess I am asking what are (where are) the controls for drawing free hand vs line vs parabola -- years ago I recall PTools having such options in its pen tool. I am not seeing it in Reaper, but it is likely staring at me. That is the action I need help on for starters. Cheers, B


----------



## markleake (Apr 3, 2021)

@b_elliott I don't have Reaper either, but what you are looking for are called Bezier automation curves, and similar.

I think it is Alt-Drag (with the mouse) to draw these with existing points.

Have a look here:





__





Automation Envelopes - Bezier Curves Possible? - Cockos Incorporated Forums


Automation Envelopes - Bezier Curves Possible? REAPER General Discussion Forum



forum.cockos.com


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 3, 2021)

markleake said:


> @b_elliott I don't have Reaper either, but what you are looking for are called Bezier automation curves, and similar.
> 
> I think it is Alt-Drag (with the mouse) to draw these with existing points.
> 
> ...



This looks to be what I need to study... it is already making sense. 

Control drag to draw or Alt drag to erase. Also know to look at Preferences/Editing Behavior for setting things for bezier, etc.

So thanks Mark and Getsumen for your quick response. The fog is lifting!
Cheers, Bill


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 3, 2021)

Watch his left hand, it will help you to understand how to draw better curves and achieve more convincing results.


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 4, 2021)

Now that I am properly oriented, this video shows the Reaper user the how-to for smoothly drawing in their CCs:



Thanks again for the help given.


----------



## gohrev (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey @b_elliott there is a great series on working with DAWs by JunkieXL on YouTube > 




He shows how he works with CC1, 11 and 7 in nearly every video - just by studying the patterns, you can learn a lot


----------

